# iman book on sale



## milamonster (Jul 19, 2007)

just lettin yall know I got her book for 5 bucks at Border's. IT's called "The beauty of color", in case anyone wants it.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, my Dad sent me one about 3 weeks ago and that's exactly what he said he paid for it.  

It is a gorgeous book!


----------



## milamonster (Jul 19, 2007)

yes it is
the pics ar e gorgeous!


----------



## Holly (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That book was on sale at chapters in Canada! I went to the cosmetic book section and the soft cover book was 50 bucks, and then i went to the clearance table, and there was a bunch of the exact same book, but in hard cover (which usually costs more) for 10! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scoooooore


----------



## Larkin (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn! That's a good deal.   God I hope I can get one. If I can get one, along with the new Harry Potter book, I shall be in heaven.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 20, 2007)

i have to go get my copy. is the book where the bargains are at or is it located where all the cosmetics books are at?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2007)

I have the Iman book and I like it  - there are some nice looks in it.  I would get it if you can.  Can't beat $5.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 20, 2007)

they're 5 bucks at waldenbooks also thats were i got mine...its been on sale 4 awhile there...yay!!


----------



## milamonster (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i have to go get my copy. is the book where the bargains are at or is it located where all the cosmetics books are at?_

 
you know how you walk in and they have those deals and bargains on completely different shelfs...like cookbooks, etc. 
it's there.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_you know how you walk in and they have those deals and bargains on completely different shelfs...like cookbooks, etc. 
it's there._

 
thanks. i went to my local Borders when I went to pick up the brush set from Nordstrom but sadly, they didn't have it. i need to go to the other locations and see if they have it.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That book was on sale at chapters in Canada! I went to the cosmetic book section and the soft cover book was 50 bucks, and then i went to the clearance table, and there was a bunch of the exact same book, but in hard cover (which usually costs more) for 10! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scoooooore_

 
$50 for the soft cover. they so overcharge. if its like $19.95 here in the US, it should be at least maybe $29.95 over there.

just letting ya'll know, i think the ones that are on sale is from 2005 (hardcover). the 2006 (softcover) is not on sale.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so sad.
I purchased mine full price over a year ago and I just went to Borders on Thursday to find that killer deal.
It's a super fabulous book.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## La Ilusion (Jul 24, 2007)

I just read my mother's copy last night and loved the looks.  I can't wait for some free time to get in front of the mirror and practice!  

Is the 2006 one updated or just a reprint?


----------



## Larkin (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah baby, I got mine!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Ilusion* 

 
_I just read my mother's copy last night and loved the looks.  I can't wait for some free time to get in front of the mirror and practice!  

Is the 2006 one updated or just a reprint?_

 
it can be a reprint. i'm not so sure. since they don't sell the 2005 in Borders, i can't do a comparison.

yesterday, i went to my other Borders and they didn't have it.


----------



## LiiSHA (Jul 30, 2007)

got mine


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 30, 2007)

omigosh! thanks for posting.. i hope i can find it near me!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 30, 2007)

I just did a quick search at Books A Million online and they show an October 2005 "Bargain -- Hardcover" edition for $7.16.  They also have a September 2006 hardcover edition for $14.56.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool thanks!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jul 30, 2007)

I bought this book on friday and i love it great pictures and info.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 1, 2007)

I had gotten one back when it came out....this is an awesome book,great photos!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 10, 2007)

i just got mine yesterday!!! a hard cover for $8 at barnes and noble... when i called borders they didn't have it and was regularly priced at $40-$50 can't remember which (my book says that the reg retail is $29.95)


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 11, 2007)

I brought mine about 3 weeks ago...I love it ....my fav pic hands down is the model with the really dark complexion and the bronze colored eyeshadow.....BEAUTIFUL!


----------

